# What is this?



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I am eliminating beef, pork, and chicken from my diet. I am substituting these with fish and wild game (I'm counting turkey in with this). I am replacing any pasta with rice. I am also making as many vegetarian meals as possible. Is anyone doing the same? Am I following the Paleo diet or is this my own whacky eating habit? What is Primal? What are the differences between primal and paleo?


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

from what i understand - paleo is all the lean meat, vegetables, and fruits that you can eat, plus some eggs and tree nuts. no grains (including corn), rice, pasta, potatoes, dairy, etc.

primal is basically paleo, with sweet potatoes and dairy added in moderation. 

this is just my basic understanding of it.


----------



## tentance (Aug 16, 2012)

i don't think paleo eats rice...

The Bulletproof Executive. I'm personally a big fan of the coffee recipe. You add organic butter to very hot coffee, and blend. It becomes frothy, tasty goodness, and is filling.


----------

